# The Iberry AUXUS AX01 Tablet: Better Tablet?



## kg11sgbg (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi! Forum friends,yesterday I received the AUXUS AX01 Tablet from Iberry through "Flipkart".




Flipkart is unbeatable regarding the packaging and service to Customers.

This is the "SEALED" Box from Iberry via Flipkart,which I had to cut open the plastic layer.They had provided the POUCH as a "Freebie" as mentioned,beside the box is the newly purchased HUAWEI E303c 3G USB Data Modem card(White).


The reverse of the box stating the full spec. of AX01


The tablet was packed in an anti-static plastic cover on the top portion of the box.


The as usual accessories.One charger,one mini-USB-to-USB cable connector,another mini-USB-to-USB cable(short)connector.BUT NO micro-earphones.

Overall after the best Packaging,comes the functional part of AX01 Tablet.

The build quality of the Tablet is robust & sturdy & SLEEK,compared to other Tablets at this price range.The body is made up of very GOOD QUALITY plastic casing,with a metallic finish.But unlike VeeDee E10,the body surface is comparatively smoother ,hence a little bit attractor of fingerprint marks,smudges...

The Capacitive screen is very good to touch,and all the response in screen touch activities are smooth (But VeeDee E10 Tablet response is much quicker and fast; may be due to Cortex A9 VIA processor with 1.5GHz speed).Mind it,the screen does not come with any screen guard(Present in E10) and YOU HAVE TO BUY A SCREEN GUARD separately,otherwise screen is much vulnerable to scratches.

Sound is a bit low but quite O.K. in a silent atmosphere and sorroundings.

Video quality is exceptionally good,due to Dual core MALI-400 GPU by ARM.

Camera is ordinary,but quite O.K. in indoors also.

There are not many applications loaded,so we need to download and install them one-by-one according to usage and choice.

[*edited*]
*THIS TABLET IS ROOTED BY DEFAULT.*


*Now comes some ISSUES which are a bit disappointing and might give a headache--->*

1).Battery is not very good in retentivity of charge.


2).The HUAWEI E303c 3G USB Modem Data card is a fully "UNLOCKED" Data card,and it supports all network providers SIM,even is compatible with the AX01 as mentioned in eBay site for this model of Tablet.But Iberry says that only E173,UMG1691, E1750, UMG1831 and E220 are supported.

*In that case does the E303c 3G USB Data card becomes useless for this Tablet? *Or is there any other way round?Please Help Forum Friends.


*Point to be noted*: I am very poor in taking photographs,hence not much photos,and that being not well represented.Sorry Friends!


----------



## stonecaper (Nov 25, 2012)

was ther really any thin film which u had to pull off from the screen?
i used wifi and it connected fine....

i guess the 4 gb Flash memory is divided as 2+2, 2gb being user memory and 2 gb for app storage......

what about the power button mate, does it seem flimsy and loose to u?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 25, 2012)

^^Nope,buddy.
There was no thin film covering the screen,at least in my Tablet.It was stark naked.

I had to paste a screen guard,with my INEXPERIENCED fumbled fingers,resulting in some air bubbles trapped between screen and the screen guard

Mate,better stick/affix the screen guard in some mobile shops with expert hands...that will be better.

As per power button it is O.K. in my Tablet,no loose experience so far.


But I want replies from expert Friends,about the* Huawei E303c* 3G USB Modem,whether it could be applied to this AX01 Tablet or not?

In my Desktop PC it is purely functional and running well as per se...

If I want to use wi-fi connection through AIRCEL service provider,do I have to go near any AIRCEL hotspot?
The nearest one being about 2km. from my Home.


----------



## stonecaper (Nov 25, 2012)

Post a Link for the Screen Guard maybe?
Did the Touch experience suffer because of the guard?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2012)

^^@stonecaper,I bought the screen guard for the Tablet from *eBay*.

Well,@stonecaper & Friends,my ethernet problem is resolved.Actually a minute configuration,and I can connect to network and download from Google "Play Store" at my Heart's content.

The 4GB flash memory has been explained by stonecaper,so no need to bother about that anymore.

The* only problem* being the connection with the Huawei 3G USB Dongle ,to the Tablet. I am using "AIRCEL"---> Rs.399/- 3G *unlimited* pocket internet plan(*FUP being 2GB*),successfully with my Desktop PC.How to make this work with the Tablet?

Any Idea Friends about *MMSC, MMS,MCC,MNC* values?While I am going to configure the 3G USB Dongle(+AIRCEL provider) to the Tablet,these values are being asked,and that should be in numbers only.

The battery issue is also a *bit concerning*.While I am downloading apps. + tools from Play Store,even after a *FULL RECHARGE* the battery power depletes very quickly to nearly 2.5hrs.* only*.


----------



## stonecaper (Nov 27, 2012)

Good to Know that you Can finally enjoy ethernet...
about the batery issue...yes,my unit crossed just 2.5 hours on wifi while downloading from play store
and with mX Player playing Micro HD (Sc0rp) rips with hw decoder on,it gave me 3.5 hours...
I can Live with it though...
what about You kg11sgbg?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 28, 2012)

^^I must state that Battery life (of 4000mAh-Lion) for the AX01 is a bit of disappointment.Expected at least a *couple or so more hrs.* to last...
As I am using ethernet to download files+applications+tools(Android OS-ICS),movement of Tablet is restricted to my  Desktop-PC premises.I need a wi-fi hotspot within my House to enjoy the true benefits of the Tablet.I have a *BSNL UTStarcom WA3002-g1*(Type-II) Modem ,remaining packed up and idle in my House(*presently using D-Link DSL-2520U ADSL2+ modem/router*),I want to use the former BSNL one as a modem/router for wi-fi network.

I AM UNDER BSNL DATAONE  BROADBAND PLAN 900ULD.

Have any idea about the procedures to configure?


----------



## casual_gamer (Nov 28, 2012)

hey kg11sgbg, this is your second tablet. you have sent your first tablet veedee for rma. so best of luck. hope this one lasts. i am waiting for samsung galaxy tab 8gb version which might come around 12k if released, or i might gamble and buy a bsnl penta is709 for 4.2k


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 28, 2012)

^^Hat's OFF @casual_gamer.*PATIENCE IS ALWAYS A VIRTUE*.You are proving it. GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALSO.
These Tablets(I mean the *premium ones* from these respective manufacturers) will never be a match for the Samsung Galaxy Tab.
A very,very GOOD Decision.
If Samsung Galaxy tab 8GB version,costs Rs.12k and* IF YOU HAVE THAT BUDGET TO SPEND*,then Friend look no more but *plunge/dive into the world of SAMSUNG*.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 29, 2012)

casual_gamer said:


> hey kg11sgbg, this is your second tablet. you have sent your first tablet veedee for rma. so best of luck. hope this one lasts. i am waiting for samsung galaxy tab 8gb version which might come around 12k if released, or i might gamble and buy a bsnl penta is709 for 4.2k



When is samsung 8gb tab going to be released. Do you have a link or something to share?


----------



## casual_gamer (Nov 29, 2012)

srkmish said:


> When is samsung 8gb tab going to be released. Do you have a link or something to share?


i don't know. that is why i said "i will buy if released". its released in u.s, so i might wait till january. if not released by then, i will buy one of the sub 5k tablet.


----------



## KUNWAR10 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: The Iberry AUXUS AX01 tablet*

HEY cant we use data card with usb as a usb modem.......onthis tab


AND can u post some more pics plzzzzzzz


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 1, 2012)

^^Of course,you can.

 IBERRY CLEARLY STATES THIS:--->



> But Iberry says that only* E173,UMG1691, E1750, UMG1831* and *E220* are supported.



So,you have to purchase any one of these USB Data Card Modem.


----------



## stonecaper (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ dude,I really need a Link for the screen guard..The display seems to be made out of candy...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 2, 2012)

^^Why don't you search eBay?


----------



## stonecaper (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay There are too many,i dont know which one still fits...u do


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 3, 2012)

^^You can have  *this screen guard*  from eBay.This one having the lowest price of Rs.100/-

The Tablet which we are having is a 7" screen Tablet(Iberry AUXUS AX01).

*MIND IT*,if you are not an expert in pasting screen guard,then better be off to some expert professional (local mobile shops),where an expert hand can paste it properly.

The screen guard might be 7.1'' in length and 4.1" in breadth,so it's better to paste it by expert hands.

I have wasted it myself,reducing the longevity of the screen guard,by trimming down the size(with unexperienced hands),and also some air bubbles trapped beneath/above and between the surface of screen guard and the Tablet respectively.
The screen guard is pasted onto my Tablet,but I don't feel it satisfying to look & use it.
So dude, take care....


----------

